# WOW



## Longshot (Feb 9, 2004)

Unbelievable
As any American knows, we place our right hand over our heart when we recite the Pledge of Allegiance.
And for anyone who thinks this may be a "mirror-image" picture, please note the wedding rings on the ring fingers of their LEFT HANDS and the RIGHT side of the "Messiah's" suit coat where the buttons are.

These two morons are so clueless, they can't possibly be Americans!


----------



## floortrader (Feb 5, 2009)

What you are looking at here is a private message. Call it sort of a rebelion against the country in it's present form. Trust me they know the right from the left. This is their pledge to the left side of the political spectram. :withstupid:


----------



## Robert A. Langager (Feb 22, 2002)

I think the idiots are those who believe and copy/paste every email they see. My father always told me: "Believe half of what you see and none of what you hear." At the time, I thought he was the idiot. No longer.










http://www.snopes.com/politics/obama/ph ... fthand.asp


----------



## Longshot (Feb 9, 2004)

Thanks Robert. Doesn anyone remember how many of these type of photos were posted with Palin? I find it amusing. As for me being an idiot,


> At the time, I thought he was the idiot. No longer


, you can find out how wrong you are when you really get to know someone.


----------



## floortrader (Feb 5, 2009)

YEAH THIS MUST BE TRICK PHOTO. I got carried away. But if it's not , hung for treason is to good for them. :rollin: :rollin: :rollin: :rollin:


----------



## Longshot (Feb 9, 2004)

Of course all we have to do is look back to the following photo. Regardless if he used his left or right, he sometimes doesn't use either.










http://www.snopes.com/politics/obama/anthem.asp


----------



## ImpalaSSpeed96 (Aug 25, 2008)

The above picture is the one that counts. The original photo was obviously just flipped.


----------

